# How did I do?



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

My first proper attempt at trimming the eye area... There's still a stray bit but I didn't want to push it!! Nina was very patient though! 

Before...










After...










I haven't bought the curved scissors yet.. This was a combo of straight scissors and thinning scissors!  not the worst job!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

On looking again, there's a natural curve in photo 1 that would have been better followed with the curved scissors.. Ah well next time!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

You did an excellent job. I love the second pic with Lola and I cannot get over how not puppy she it's starting to look. She is stunning!! 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

She's beautiful good job!! Wow she is growing so fast!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I know Donna, I just noticed yesterday that she was looking a bit more grown up! 

Thanks re the trim.. I was worried I took her cuteness away but do love how much bigger her eyes look! Xx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

It is impossible to take away her cuteness.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> She's beautiful good job!! Wow she is growing so fast!


Too fast Renee!!

She started telling me when she needs to go to the loo the last 3 days!! Rather than me taking her out every 40 mins, she's dictating now and it's every 2-3 hours! Amazing!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Beautiful, did you need another pair of hands or were you alone? I managed to trim Poppy while Neil held her (which was a step forward, her first fringe trim was a groomer in the next village, I saved £5 this time!). They are both so differently gorgeous


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marion, she just let me do it. She is incredibly placid! It's quite amazing, Lola would never let me near her face with scissors - good job she doesn't need it!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Look at Nina grow! 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> Look at Nina grow!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


Wow Donna!! You're right!

Look at that evening summer sun in the first photo too! That's also changed.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Looks great Ruth. Nina is a very pretty dog - you can tell she's a girl... She looks girlie if you know what I mean? 
It's like Ruby's need doing weekly & Ralph.
I had them done just before a photo shoot we did a couple of weeks ago. 
Both have overgrown eye area again!


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

You couldn't go far wrong with such a beautiful model, she does look great, it is lovely to be able to see their eyes more clearly.


----------

